# Jewels with Jack Dempsey 55gal



## stinkycouch (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm setting up a 55 gallon aquarium. My plan is to add 7 jewel cichlids, one Jack Dempsey and a couple of plecos. I have three Jewels (2.5 inches each) in there now and they get along okay (normal chasing and fighting, but they've done okay for a couple weeks now. I plan on adding the additional fish all at one as well as adding many decorations and structures (Driftwood, decorations and slate stone structures) for them to hide in. I think with the additional hiding places and the larger number of jewels it should spread out some of the aggression and allow them to live together well. Any advice on making this work? Any suggestions on additional fish that should work well in this community?


----------



## MarkusMonk (Jan 27, 2013)

i'd say its 50/50.... i tried jewel cichlids at one point with my eb jacks, and one normal jack... only had 2 jewels, and they were 1/2 the size of my jacks... but they were very nippy like they had to prove themselves lol.. was'nt worth it in my mind. They are very dominate lil guys


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Jd's get big fast. I keep a male JD by himself in a 55 with some Buenos Aries tetras. He loves me like a little puppy, but does not tolerate anything to be with him. Not plecos, no other cichlids, and kills snails. Jd's seem to be a hit or miss with their dominating behavior. I think all those fish in a 55 with a JD will be a problem eventually. To put their growth rate in perspective, the JD I mentioned I got him at 1" a year ago, he's already close to 8" now lol.


----------

